# Hands down the best Table Saw DVD out there.



## sbryan55

Mike, this is a nice review. Thanks for the info. It sounds as if these DVDs would be a good addition to anyone's woodworking library. I will have to take a look at buying these.


----------



## Judd

Mike, Thanks for the review and the link. I just finished ordering one. I'll let you know what I think after I get through the 10 hours of DVDs!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

I hope you fine it as informative as I did. I learned a lot, even though I thought I knew a lot about the table saw. What I really learned was how much I didn't know, especially on safety. I knew where not to put my hands, but that's about it. I think I can make my saw safer now. I've also had issues getting accurate cuts on my saw. I think I know why now . This weekend I'm going to start the tune-up of my saw with Hendrik's methods. I plan to report back on how well it worked for me.


----------



## WoodworkersResource

Mike, thanks for your review of this DVD set. It certainly helps to have someone's opinion on an item like this. Just looking at the price alone, one might be turned off, but it sounds like it's worth it.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

A lot of poppy for a video or dvd remember I am Scottish I would have to see it before buying, remember it , then not buy.lol Alistair


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

Craig - Most DVDs out there cost around $25 and that is for one DVD with maybe an hour or hour and half of content. I was able to justify the cost by looking at it's 5 DVDs and 10 hours of content. If this were a live class, I would think it would take at least 2 days if not longer to teach. You can imagine what that might cost.

Scotsman - There are many of us out here that need help learning the craft. Finding quality information can be difficult sometimes. I can't tell you how many times I've heard experienced woodworkers tell new woodworkers to through away that guard and splitter because it's a piece of junk. That's what I did. I'm glad I didn't really through it away! After learning from Hendrik how the guard and splitter are supposed to be set up and used, that is some of the worse advise out there. That bit of information is worth the price of this DVD set. I want to keep all of my fingers, if I can help it.


----------

